# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët Shqiptar në UK

## Pyes_Lotin

Hajdeni Student shkruani na tregoni per cfare studioni?

Ja po filloj une meqe hapa kete tem!

Une jam ne Orpington College A-level Drama Theatre Sutudies dhe Information Communication Tech!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shumë faleminderit Stina!
Meqë na u dha mundesi te vazhdojmë nje cop shkoll, do ti kenaqim prinderit.  :buzeqeshje: 

Spanisht? Jo nuk di, kuptoj pakëz!
Silent Corbaccio - Eshte nje Roli im ne nje aktrim qe po pregatitemi si grup te bejme.

Ti na trego pak per cfare vazhdon apo me se merresh? Hajde mos rri kaq misterioze! 

{Stif-Master}   :shkelje syri:

----------


## ediola

Hi all!

Une ndodhem ne Newcastle studioj per juridik ne Northumbria University edhe jam ne vitin e trete.

Kiss u all.

Ediola

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hajde Suksese Ediola!
Pereshendetje te ngrohta per ty meqe je pak larg!

Pacim 

{Stif-Master}  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bunny

hm...un studioj ne  ...qe nuk e them dreqinnn...por studioj per Law english literature edhe Art....
te gjitha jane teper interesante.....sidomos literatura angleze..John Keats and Shakespeare te gjithe shkrimet e tija i kam bere aq thelle saqe enderroj per tooo....lol...:-(...how sadd...
muaqqq pucii all
ps.suksese per temen didilono....

----------


## apollonia1982

Hi all!
Pershendetje te gjitheve nga South West London, une jam ne Kingston University, studjoj political sciene.
Me fat te mbare te gjithe studentave dhe te dalim faqebardhe!

----------


## mikela

Hi studente .Edhe une ju uroj suksese te gjitheve.
Vete sapo kam mbaruar per IR .  Na nderoni vendin ee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje Mikela!  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk isha i qart cfare eshte IR?

Pacim  :shkelje syri: 

{Stif-Master}

----------


## Englander

Edituar nga Piloti " Ju lutem shkruani Shqip ne forum"

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Me kan thene qe accounting ka shume matematik prandaj thash dhe matematiken une e thaj fare  :buzeqeshje: 

Besoj se u kuptuam?

----------


## apollonia1982

Hej englander
Ku studjon ne Kingston? Edhe une tani kam filluar atje, s'para kam pare shqiptar ne uni. i wish you luck, mayb i see you around some time

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Stina, dhe une para se te futesha ne kolegj mendova te futesha per Biologji se me doli nota e mire por nuk ma mbante  :perqeshje:  ..edhe pash se Kisha me shume shance ne Dramatur dhe IT.

Suksese ne Karieren tende!  :shkelje syri: 

Ciao

----------


## krize04

une kom maru nja pese gcse dhe atni po mbaroj nje duble a-levell in business,nje ne italian dhe nje ne psychology i kom maru vjet.i'm a part time student at the moment se po punoj gjithashtu se o bo keq per lek.
ju uroj suksese te gjithe atyre qe po studiojn ktu ne angli.
rispect from kriza.

----------


## Mr_Right

Nje pershendetje nga ana ime te gjith ju qe studjoni ketu ne Angli.
Edhe une studjoj ketu gjithashtu.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Stina rri pse s`iken  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese Krize04, edhe ty Mr_Right!

Mire u lexofshim 

Driloni.

----------


## Englander

Hey Apolonia 82! 
Te kam shkruar dhe me pare por kisha shkrojtur ne anglisht dhe biles kisha marre edhe paralajmerim per mosrespektim rregullash.

Une studioj ne Kingston Hill per accounting and finance.

NQS ke kohe te lire mund te na vizitosh.

BYE

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Jo mi Jo se na merr malli po ike ti dreq  :perqeshje: 
Per lalin rri dite e nate.
Care assesment ke filluar apo je duke perfundar tani? (Hajt na mba pak me muabet)

Ika lali tani se na cau antenen kjo msusja Drames aman o zot  :ngerdheshje: 

Puc Puc y`all 

Driloni.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Weee se tani e pash, po pse paguan per shkollen ti ?
Qeke e vecant ti meduket jo si ne te tjeret (Refugjat) lolz  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Ehh aman Stina c`te bejm edhe statusin qe kemi mar, prap nuk na duket vetja si British, ne kuptimin qe anglez nuk behesh dot dhe emri REFO (refugjat) ngelet gjithmon.  :buzeqeshje: 

Drama aman e yllo mos mendo qe Drama eshte vetem pune praktike por edhe Libra na japin nje (qerre) me libra  :ngerdheshje:  soon do shkoj per kontrollin e syve se mi kan lodh syt ajo msusja  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Nuk para pergjigjem shpesh se sme punon Forumi ne Shtepi.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lol  Ehh proud jam e yllo ka me patriot se mua?  :perqeshje: 

Drama fun eshte me plot gojen  :buzeqeshje:  po tani jam lexuar nja dy libra "Volpone" nga Ben Jonson dhe "Shodow of a Gun man"  qe jan o zot cfare gjuhe, taman sic kemi ne gjuhen e skenderbeut hec merre vesh ti tani.

P.S Cfare roli ke luajtur tek MacBeth? Gruja tij apo ndonje nga Shtrigat? 

Driloni  :shkelje syri:

----------

